# Vintage oil painting



## tea expert (Aug 18, 2014)

This oil painting is beautiful and old. I hope somebody could tell me how much it worth and more details about the painter. The signuture is "L. Avebury". The close up of signature and the stretcher bars behind the painting are also attached. The painting is over 90 years and the frame was changed 40 years ago. The painting has the fantasy style of Frank Frazetta. Searching the internet, I only found that Lord Avebury was Sir John Lubbock, 1834-1913, English banker, statesman, and naturalist but not a painter. Sir John Lubbock is a neighbour of Charles Darwin. In his treatise on barnacles, Darwin utilized Lubbock's talent for drawing. And the HMS Beagle carried Charles Darwin around the world looks like the ship in this painting. I am not sure if Lubbock painted this pic or not. I haven't seen any paintings drawn by Sir Lubbock. Thanks.


----------

